# Sienna or Prius?



## Phil805 (Oct 15, 2015)

My current daily driver is aging out of the system next year so I am looking at replacements.

I currently drive part time for just some extra cash on a day off or occasional weekend night if my wife is working.

That being said I am looking at cheap replacements to keep the side gig going, I work in the auto industry so i can get cars on the cheaper side but not sure what route to go. 

Cost being roughly the same, about $2k - 2.5k I am looking at older Toyota Sienna or Prius. I trust the reliability of both and couldn't decide to go for xl market or gas savings

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I like the Hyundai Ioniq.
Lifetime battery warranty.
Better mileage than a prius.
Better price.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I like the Hyundai Ioniq.
> Lifetime battery warranty.
> Better mileage than a prius.
> Better price.


He's not gonna be getting a Hyundai Ioniq for his $2500 budget .

I'd go Sienna , with gas prices fairly low it would only cost you about $30-$60 more a week in gas (assuming 500-1000 miles @ $2.50 per gallon) especially if this is your side gig you want to focus on maximizing your hourly income not per mile and the best way to do that is with bigger fares . XL is cool because unlike Select XL will surge with X and you can get some real big fares when you start getting surge XL rides .


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I have a 2006 sienna and I would recommend the prius. The best part of the prius would be that you can avoid drunk runs and still make decent money. XL can make you good money during drunk runs if that's what you want to deal with but everytime I pickup drunks, I ask myself if it's worth it. Sure I get $30, $40 and rarely $95 during evening pickups all in which I've done in 32 minutes of driving but with a car full of drunks, I feel like my passengers can get me into an accident. I would choose the prius.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Sienna, hands down. Have you driven a Prius?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

PRIUS. My vote is biased, I've driven 3 different cars for rideshare. 2 have been Prii.
Like others have said, really depends upon the type of clientele you like driving. Personally, I don't like managing 6 drunk 20-year-olds because I'm a 20-year-old and am not ready to drive a mom-mobile full of my drunk peers.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a Prius, in the summer with full blasted A/C I get about 58 to 65 mpg.. Get the Prius..


----------

